# Branson 2021



## Kristent33 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey!! I’m in Branson in the process of moving my mom to KC... anyone up for meeting to walk or secretly give me an area to try? It’s a one and done for me here & im scared of walking where I shouldn’t and get shot at or something :/


----------

